# Rolling Lumber Rack



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

Hopefully this is the right section, if not I'm sure a moderator will help me out. 

I have a small shop (12x16) that I built earlier this year. As I have been setting it up, I knew I needed a dedicated area for lumber storage. After researching, I felt that a combo rolling rack would work best for portability, maximizing space, and for versatility for stock.

I Googled around and gathered ideas, and 8 2x4x8's later... viola!

It's on completely finished yet, but I wanted to get a quick snap of it anyway. :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*very cool*

I like the rolling racks because you need to be able to access the long pieces easily. Just turn the rack into the room and you can see whats there and remove it. Also the vertical back face allows it to store against the wall and increases the storage inside as opposed to a tapered or slanted back. Nice workout. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looking good. :thumbsup:

I had the same need. We likely started with the same Shop Notes plan.

I made a vertical section at the back for my full sized sheet good.

I made the sloping front to be ad hoc storage for various off-cuts of boards or sheet goods. Like you I have 3 sections for the storage of long boards.

Detail from the end. I added some bracing pieces and plywood to make it easier to pull out. Gets heavy quickly.

In this picture the rack has been pulled out for access to the long boards or sheet goods.

My sheet goods are fully enclosed at the back. I made the vertical member a couple of inches taller so that I could use the top for storage and not have the pieces fall off the back.

I added 1/2in plywood across the very top, the middle long board storage area and the entire base for lateral stability. I have been pleased with the overall design.









In this picture pushed back against the wall. The compressor is in the way for the long boards, so I have to pull out when needed.

I always seem to have a lot of off-cuts. The original design has 3 sections to the front and a small lip. I made mine full length and about 12 in border.

I used 8 casters in total. I think this was a good idea.


----------



## Ollenberger (Oct 2, 2012)

This most definitely will fill a need for a lot of woodworkers out there! ... myself included. What a fantastically pragmatic yet elegant solution for easy storage and even easier access to your lumber.


----------

